# Potty train tips?



## Pickle (Dec 13, 2018)

Tegu..my tegu is now 9 months old and romes the house when I'm there..I understand they can be persuaded to poo in certain places? Any one have any luck with potty training other then a soak in the tub before letting them run about?


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Dec 14, 2018)

Not tried or had any luck myself....

I'd personely start by placing a big warm tub of water where it tends to go or where you want it to go,then before you let free roam it will do its buisiness in there....then after a a few month try to let just free roam and hopefully your Gu will associate the place to do its business and over time you can reduce the water.

If you see it trying or do its business anywhere else pick it up swiftly as possible and place in the designated area.


----------



## Pickle (Dec 17, 2018)

That's pretty much what I was thinking needed to happen...thanks


----------



## Leezard (Jan 4, 2019)

We had a lot of luck by feeding our gu in his cage, and then waiting 10 minutes or so for the food to settle and then we pull him out let him roam in one room until he poops and pees. He then gets to watch me clean up his poop and see that this is the least messy place he can poop as they usually don't like to lay around in their own waste, and that food happens in cage, poop happens out of cage. So now every time he comes out he let's out a nice poop and then is rewarded by free roam around the apartment . Hope that gives some ideas!


----------



## Guman (Jan 12, 2019)

Our gu is water trained and the black chested iguana is taken out to a tile bathroom once a day. Both options work well!


----------



## EnjoysWine (Feb 2, 2019)

Guman said:


> Our gu is water trained and the black chested iguana is taken out to a tile bathroom once a day. Both options work well!



I'm currently trying to potty train Ruby, so I'm curious about what you mean by water trained. I assume he/she only goes when shes in a tub? What's the method you used for training?


----------



## Guman (Feb 2, 2019)

Yes, the tegu gets a bath once a day he uses the tub that is only dedicated to him. Our green iguana and two water dragons have water inside a larger enclosure they use the feature as their bathroom. The water features are filtered with aquarium filtration. However, would like to upgrade the iguana to a Fluval fx4 canister filter.


----------

